# So I came across this photo



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just viewing last year's entries to AGA contest and saw this picture.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=3&id=111

I'm absolutely speechless ... it's like Avatar .. floating mountain .. in an aquarium!!

Edit: wasn't sure where to post this since its not my tank's picture =S


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

how????


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Either silicone the wood to the glass prior to filling, or use epoxy coated magnets.

Easy peasy.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

An air filled chamber inside the floating island or a piece of fishing wire attached to the top would also achieve the affect which I might attempt now after seeing it. I once had a huge mass of floating java moss that stayed in place because of air bubbles underneath from when I changed water but it didn't look quite that cool ;P.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

hmm...something is glued to the back of the tank


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, damn, now I am tempt to do same ... lol.
I once play around with floating ricca clouds before. it's kind of hard as they either float to the top or sink to the bottom. Very difficult to keep it floating midway. There are rocks in that floating mountain. So no way air is going to keep it up like that. I can't see any attachment from the back either. So he hides it well or simply pick the angle that doesn't show the attachment. There are a few other funny thing in that tank that I can't make out as well.
That funky cloudyness (like fog) causing the light to shine down in rays ... I think I might be able to duplicate that, but only temporary. So that's cheating.
The mirror like in the back is also another one. Must have been some kind of special reflecting mirror?!
I can see why he got 3rd place. It's worth the attention, but misses the whole point of aquascaping, if all those things are just a temporary 2 hour special effect, then it's no good.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd guess that he's using a spot light of some sort on an angle to get that effect - also slightly overexposing the photo helps too.

Neat effect though.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

dude...i'm sh!tting bricks! thats soo awesome!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, nice idea...looks so awesome and cool


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is it just me or does it look like a painting or something? It doesn't look like a picture of a real tank at all to me.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

lol i know eh, when i showed my girlfriend this picture she asked me where is this place, then she thought those fish were birds in the sky. but then again, it was a smaller image scale when i showed her...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I think that it's a driftwood or even a plate (because there are stones on the floating island, ... look closely) glued to back side of the tank.
But anyway, it looks impressive.


----------

